
Show HN: Falcon – A markdown based note-taking app for iOS and OS X - ChintanGhate
http://falcon.star-lord.me
======
brudgers
Previous discussion before iOS support:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11258673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11258673)

In Firefox, the screenshots on the landing page are distorted via elongation.
This makes them hard to read and in my opinion produce an unattractive effect.

~~~
ChintanGhate
Sorry about that, I forgot to fix the site for Firefox. I will get it fixed
soon. I am kind of a CSS noob, so I'll have to ask for help from someone.

~~~
brudgers
There's no need to apologize. Maybe simplifying the layout to avoid browser
specifics is an alternative to layering on state dependent conditions?

~~~
ChintanGhate
Actually I picked up a template from HTML5 UP & modified it a bit to make it
look like the idea I had in mind. But I guess I changed some part of the CSS
for side-images, that has resulted into this issue. I'll look into the
browser-specific tags, I think I might have messed it up there.

------
ChintanGhate
If you guys are using OS X notes app & need to export the notes to markdown
for easy transition to Falcon, you can use the exporter app
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/exporter/id1099120373?ls=1&m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/exporter/id1099120373?ls=1&mt=12)).

